# Barista Training



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Since making my investment in all of my coffee equipment I thought that I would get myself in order and get in some Barista training so that I can get my technique working better and consistent.

I've been checking YouTube out for a while but there is only so far the internet can take you.

Any recommendations on where to get it and how much? I'm based in Manchester and hopefully it's going to be in the new year (once I get more toys at Christmas!)









Thanks in advance


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Glenn (who runs this forum) does home training.

Also, I can highly recommend Jon Skinner, just around the corner from you in Leeds. He has previously trained James Hoffman (World Barista Champion) and Hugo Hercod (UK Barista Champion) in their early days... and little old me







He is a former technical judge in the UK Barista Championships, trains many businesses, and I believe provided most (if not all) of the training for staff of the Beverage Standards Association. I've had two sessions with him and I couldn't be happier. Give him a call to discuss your needs (probably his "Barista Course" - see website) and his very reasonable prices.

http://www.coffeetraining.co.uk/


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks good... Especially at only £65 quid... Might have to do both to get two sides of the story and learn different techniques lol

It all helps to increase your toolbox









Might even have to get the Mrs in on it so she can learn how to make a decent brew! Sssshhhh don't tell her I said that! lol


----------

